# Tupperware as humidor, paper towel at the bottom?



## Alex1 (Dec 11, 2012)

I am using a tupperware container (glass pyrex) as my humidor right now and it is doing the job perfectly. I stopped using my glass top humidor.

Anyways, can I line the bottom with paper towel? I realize cedar sheet would be best but is paper towel OK? Can this have negative effect on cigars if I store long term?

I always seem to spill a little water at the bottom when I fill humidifier or move around.

Thanks


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

why would there be loose water to spill in your tupper?


----------



## HTML5 Gordon (Jan 5, 2013)

Paper towels are an invitation for mold, from my experience. Why don't you take the humidifier out when adding water? (I'm assuming it is a sponge type humidifier)

If you want to spring for some Boveda packs, all your worries will go away. Super easy.


----------



## Pasty (Nov 8, 2012)

Try taking the humidifier out and away from your cigars when you refill - eliminates the risk of spilling.
If you are saying the humidifier spills water after filling you are putting too much water in it.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Remove the humidifier to fill and sling all excess water out before re-installing. Any small chunk of Spanish cedar will work. You can even break up an old cigar box and use a lid, floor, or wall from it. I don't think a paper towel is going to accomplish anything.


----------



## Alex1 (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks.

I guess leaving paper towels at the bottom for long time at 70%RH could lead to mold?

I'm just scared water comes it contact with some expensive cigars I have... In humidor no big deal wood will absorb it but tupperware water will just stay at the bottom.

Yes I add water to humidifier directly in humidor I guess that would fix somewhat but would still rather put something at the bottom.


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

Anything that would absorb moisture in your tupper other than your sticks would be counterproductive. Bounty towels, for instance, also contain a small amount of product that acts as a moisturizer. I do picture framing on the side and that last thing you want to use on the final cleaning of the glass is a Bounty towel.


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

http://www.heartfeltindustries.com/products.asp?cat=65%25+Humidity+Sheets


Alex1 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I guess leaving paper towels at the bottom for long time at 70%RH could lead to mold?
> 
> ...


Paper towels aren't sterile, so yeah they can collect a lot more than just water...spore molds and other stuff. If they get moist and stay in a cool, dark location...yeah, mold or whatever else is on them will grow.

I suggest buying some of the humidity sheets sold by Heartfelt Industries. They're like their beads, but in a sheet form! 
http://www.heartfeltindustries.com/products.asp?cat=65%25+Humidity+Sheets

It will line the bottom of your tupperdor, absorb splashed liquid, and also help maintain the humidity of your tupperdor...all in one.

The best thing to do is remove your humidifier when refilling, though. You should also toss in some spanish cedar in some form...a block from a cigar box, or a shard of cigar box. I just like that smell when I open my humidor for some sticks


----------



## Alex1 (Dec 11, 2012)

I was right next to a cigar shop today so went in. lady gave me 4"x3" cedar sheet from a cigar box no problem. Nice and fresh, directly out of the humidor 

I'm guessing this is big enough for my 12"x10" container?

Thanks for the tip Stone those look really cool actually. I think I'm good though, I now have cedar piece and humidity beads in my tupperware.


----------



## Alex1 (Dec 11, 2012)

Oh and removed paper towel


----------

